# G' Mornin' All :)



## cincin (Dec 23, 2007)

Good Mornin and Merry Christmas to everyone! My name's Cindy, I'm married to DonO. He's been hanging around these forums for awhile and I just wanted to check out the forum for myself. He's the chief cook around our house. I can cook well enough, but the family prefers Don's cooking over mine. Poor me lol 

I work in a high school as a student supervisor at lunch (ok I'm a lunch lady lol) and I'm about to become a grandma for the first time...after 3 sons, there's going to be a little baby girl for me to spoil! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 This event is becoming central in my life, but food is a close second with DonO doing the cooking. He's gotten some really good tips from here and feeding us well. Summers are the best, that's when the teenagers' friends all come out of hiding. They kinda resemble these guys... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





and I love them all!!


----------



## meowey (Dec 23, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Dec 23, 2007)

Merry Christmas Mrs. Cindy. Welcome to the SMF! this is a great place, lots of friendly folks here... enjoy... i haven't been here that long and I'm turning out some pretty good que! Great place to learn the tips and tricks....


----------



## richtee (Dec 23, 2007)

Welcome Cin... and watch out for the "thong tongs"!


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Dec 23, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Nice to have you.


----------



## cincin (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm learning a thing or two about smoking meat. Don has me on-call now and again and I'm usually willing to help. I'll continue to learn stuff and I'll watch my back with those thong tongs haha.  Thanks again for the warm welcome, friends.


----------



## cman95 (Dec 23, 2007)

Welcome to SMF Cindy. This is THE place to be. Now don't you go spoiling that little girl!!!


----------



## ron50 (Dec 23, 2007)

Welcome Cindy. We are glad to have you (and Don) join us here. Congarts on the upcoming addition and a Merry Christmas to you.


----------



## jmedic25 (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi, Welcome, Merry Xmas, I just love the holidays!!!


----------



## Dutch (Dec 23, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF family, CinCin.  Having been the "grumpa" of three grandsons that run in age 12, 9 & 2- it was a really happy day when Ma Dutch and me got to see and hold our first granddaughter. Spoiled? Oh yeah!! And if you talk to the family they'll tell you it's all my fault!! (Which I proudly take ALL the credit for!!-Well Grammy does her share of spoiling too!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 )

It's nice to see Don is getting you involved with the smoking arts-For a number of years, Ma would just let me go about doing what I do; now she asks about the why and how things are done with each type of meat I smoke, how do I know when things are done, why I only use the timer as a reminder to check the water pan and add wood to the fire 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . She now helps with mixing the rubs, prepping the smoker and her confidence in her outdoor cooking skills is soaring! Shoot, last fall she asked if she could use the grill to fix some steaks-normally she would use the broiler on the kitchen range. Will she take over the outdoor cooking chores? Most likely not but she could probably do some decent Q with a little coaching.


----------



## richtee (Dec 23, 2007)

Yer very lucky, Dutch. VERY lucky. Sigh.


----------



## cincin (Dec 23, 2007)

You guys who can smoke are the lucky ones. Kudos to y'all!! 

I'm looking forward to holding my little grand-daughter soon after she's born which will be in about 5 weeks from now. Imagine the thrill! 
Dutch: spoiling a grandbaby is our job right lol


----------



## ba_loko (Dec 23, 2007)

Cindy, welcome to the forum.  It will be a pleasure to hear from you from time to time.  It's been a treat to hear of Don's smoking adventures already!

And....Merry Christmas to you guys, too!


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 23, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Cindy! Glad you decided to join in!!


----------



## ultramag (Dec 23, 2007)

Welcome to SMF Cincin!!! It sounds like you are maybe "crazy like the fox" on the cooking thing. I bet DonO is enjoying every minute of it though.


----------



## pigcicles (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi Cincin! Glad to have you and Don with us. Feel free to share anything you have with us.. even oven recipes. Jeff's wife does that every now and then. Don't forget the pics of your food.. just not Don and his thong


----------



## desertlites (Dec 23, 2007)

welcome cincin,SMK is the place to learn-welcome


----------



## cajun_1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF


----------



## dono (Dec 23, 2007)

SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH they were for christmas lol


----------



## richtee (Dec 23, 2007)

Well dag nabit! Ya gotta let me know these things!


----------



## dono (Dec 23, 2007)

my christmas lol half the fun is unwrapping the presents :-X


----------

